# New ESP/LTD 7 String Model



## Terminus1993 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's the new 7 string summer model for 2011











Lovin' the EX-307


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## misingonestring (Jul 20, 2011)

They still all have EMGs


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jul 20, 2011)

I was about to post about this! But figured you guys would be n top of it! The EC-407... I've been waiting for this for so long! Time to start saving!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 20, 2011)

Scale?

They look awesome! (white EC7 needs matching headstock though  )


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jul 20, 2011)

misingonestring said:


> They still all have EMGs


Yea lol! Only downside! I don't want EMGs in my guitar haha!


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 20, 2011)

Why the fuck is the EX307 22 frets? FUCKING WHY?!
YESSSSS TO 7 STRING ECs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 20, 2011)

The V and the Eclipse are calling my name. Boo to the EMGs, but I could work around them I suppose. Any specs?


----------



## Terminus1993 (Jul 20, 2011)

There isn't any specs on them FB page.
It's such a shame the EX-307 has got only 22 frets, EMG and that headstock...

But there is a pic of some new 8 string


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 20, 2011)

WHAT IS THE SCALE FOR THE EC?!?!

Serioously though. That most likely will be my next guitar purchase if it's not 25.5. Jackson fusion be damned.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 20, 2011)

Jebus. I hope its not the 24.75 scale.... don't pull a gibson


----------



## Terminus1993 (Jul 20, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> WHAT IS THE SCALE FOR THE EC?!?!
> 
> Serioously though. That most likely will be my next guitar purchase if it's not 25.5. Jackson fusion be damned.



IMO the scale on the EC and on the V is 25.5, on the EX is 24.75


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 20, 2011)

The ec scale lengths look a little bigger than the extreme shapes.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 20, 2011)

Terminus1993 said:


> IMO the scale on the EC and on the V is 25.5, on the EX is 24.75



Damnit  I was hoping for 24.75-25


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

I hope the ECs are baritone like the custom the guitarist from Lacuna Coil has.






I just wish the pickups were white!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 20, 2011)

Those are bloody nice, though I'm gna +1 on the inevitable EMG hatewagon.


----------



## Isan (Jul 20, 2011)

the ex better not have fucking 24.75


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 20, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I hope the ECs are baritone like the custom the guitarist from Lacuna Coil has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EMG does offer a special edition of the 707 set in white.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 20, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I hope the ECs are baritone like the custom the guitarist from Lacuna Coil has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks sexy, but you can tell by the bridge placement on the production models they are not baritone :/


----------



## Kel668 (Jul 20, 2011)

Loves me some EMG's, and loves me every last one of these new models. The V in particular would be an awesome back-up for my Hex-7.

I can see my tax refund is fully committed this year. Several months early, even!


----------



## MetalGravy (Jul 20, 2011)

They posted 3 pictures of the same 8-string?


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 20, 2011)

EC 7 string?


Dear god yes!

Also i'd be all over the explorer if it was a bigger scale with more frets


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jul 20, 2011)

hope the 8's aren't a fail like the steph carpenter, 25.5 blegh!


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher (Jul 20, 2011)

Those EC7 look very nice, especially the white one.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

The Official ESP Guitars Blog!: ESP Announces New Guitars & Basses for Summer/Fall 2011!



MetalGravy said:


> They posted 3 pictures of the same 8-string?



They're all slightly different, though aesthetically they're almost identical.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah :/


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 20, 2011)

EC-7. WANT.







Like a motherfucker!


----------



## Gitte (Jul 20, 2011)

lookralphsbak said:


> I was about to post about this! But figured you guys would be n top of it! The EC-407... I've been waiting for this for so long! Time to start saving!


+1 This is the brotherpucking bomb!!


----------



## Strawberry Man (Jul 20, 2011)

This is awesome! I just wish they had the pointy headstock.


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 20, 2011)

AWWW no way!!!

I love my EC-1000 I have to have a 7 string EC! Im an EMG dude so win to EMGs for me!!! 

Totally agree though on the 24.75". Would suck, I dont want to have to use a .70 for standard B! But yeah if I forgot to mention I WANT ONE!!


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 20, 2011)

they offer a bunch of models, why can't at least 1 or 2 be available with passives? at least as an option?

the way it is, my desire for the white single cut has fizzled to the point I won't buy one, would rather spend my money elsewhere


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 20, 2011)

i'm an ibby fanboy, but those EC's totally stomp the ARZ307 into the ground, at least with their looks.


----------



## EJA (Jul 20, 2011)

Terminus1993 said:


> There isn't any specs on them FB page.
> It's such a shame the EX-307 has got only 22 frets, EMG and that headstock...
> 
> But there is a pic of some new 8 string




some nice variety right there,,,,,


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 20, 2011)

7slinger said:


> they offer a bunch of models, why can't at least 1 or 2 be available with passives? at least as an option?
> 
> the way it is, my desire for the white single cut has fizzled to the point I won't buy one, would rather spend my money elsewhere



I agree even though I like the EMGs. The EC-1000s offer Seymour Duncans in the Amber burst color, which is cool because its a good set of passives, but wish every color option had a pickup option. I they offered a Crunchlab/liquifire combo Im selling mine just to buy one!!!!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 20, 2011)

White EC 7 plus matching head stock and I will be on this like a fly on shit.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Jul 20, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Needs ebony necks!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone else notice the actual black (not cosmo black) hardware?

Win.


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 21, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> The EC-1000s offer Seymour Duncans in the Amber burst color



I had one. I used to use it for one song with my band, the rest of our sets was my M307 with 707s. The EC sounded waaaaay better imo


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 21, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> I agree even though I like the EMGs. The EC-1000s offer Seymour Duncans in the Amber burst color, which is cool because its a good set of passives, but wish every color option had a pickup option. I they offered a Crunchlab/liquifire combo Im selling mine just to buy one!!!!



Agreed, the SD JB/59 combo should be an option in a lot more of the LTD's guitars, especially their 1000 series guitars.

Overall liking all the new models (including 6's) that LTD has just announced. Just wish they would have announced some new 6's in the H or MH-NT series with passives.


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 21, 2011)

Do want the white EC.


----------



## Isan (Jul 21, 2011)

ESP BLOG said:


> You asked; we delivered. With the popularity of guitars with more than the standard six strings on the rise (due in part to new musical movements like the Djent scene), we have a bunch of new guitars that fit your many-stringed needs!



HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 21, 2011)

Damn, getting all kinds of temptation from the 7 string EC...


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 21, 2011)

...7 string EX and V....

ESP is credit to music!!!!! I must have one of each...


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm actually thinking of getting one of those H 308s, and EC 407s


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 21, 2011)

I fucking want the 7 Eclipse BAD, and the EX.


----------



## areyna21 (Jul 21, 2011)

An ec-7 would be better if it had the option of having passives. For someone who likes to switch pickups i hate the big holes left behind from emg's. They should do a old horizon style seven string almost like devin towsends sig but skip the flat black/emg combo.


----------



## Jontain (Jul 21, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 21, 2011)

areyna21 said:


> An ec-7 would be better if it had the option of having passives. For someone who likes to switch pickups i hate the big holes left behind from emg's. They should do a old horizon style seven string almost like devin towsends sig but skip the flat black/emg combo.



there's a mod, that's cheap and easy, that takes an EMG bass housing and covers the Passive Pup, fills the route, and doesn't affect the pickup's performance.

you could do that, and be able to switch pickups easily enough.


----------



## Defsan (Jul 21, 2011)

7 string ESPs that don't have pickup rings! Yes!









D'aw TOM bridges! Noooooooo!


----------



## areyna21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah i know about the plastic covers and the pickup rings that both cover up the gap. My thing is what if i want to install regular covered pickups or zebra pickups? I guess i just don't want to be stuck with plastic covers or thick rings to cover it up. I want the freedom to be able to choose between the two, passive and active pickups. Plus emg's cost more than seymour duncans which don't leave huge gaps and would bring the price down a bit. I think more people who use aftermarket pickups like bareknuckle, dimarzio etc. would be more likely to purchase it. Honestly the emg's are really that big of a deal breaker to me because i like my pickups with no rings.



Sicarius said:


> there's a mod, that's cheap and easy, that takes an EMG bass housing and covers the Passive Pup, fills the route, and doesn't affect the pickup's performance.
> 
> you could do that, and be able to switch pickups easily enough.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 21, 2011)

Fuckin' rosewood. 

It looks cheap. On a black guitar why not push the boat out and use ebony? It might push the prices up a little but it'll be worth it.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 21, 2011)

OMG Its about time.

I will be picking one there up.


----------



## kris_jammage (Jul 21, 2011)

A 7 string EC in white!!!!!!!!!! Fuck, they actually listened. Well except for the pickups, but thats minor. Will have to start saving soon, needs me a new Ec!!!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 21, 2011)

...no new finishes

but the ec 7's are cool


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 21, 2011)

that EC 407 looks like its got a baritone scale, at least judging from the pics. Nice models but not for me.


----------



## Curt (Jul 21, 2011)

Not much want on the new 7's/8's from ESP, go figure there. 

The EX actually looks okay as a 7, though i've never been a fan of the shape otherwise..

their Vipers and EC's with p-90's are about the only thing really exciting me at the moment...


----------



## Maggai (Jul 21, 2011)

The Ex, EC and V look awesome!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 21, 2011)

If the EC is as comfortable as the 6 string versions it will fucking rip. Definitely wanna try one.


----------



## Metalma5ness (Jul 21, 2011)

the ec is awesome and the inner Lacuna Coil fanboy in me will Make me buy the white one. shame about the black headstock


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 21, 2011)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Agreed, the SD JB/59 combo should be an option in a lot more of the LTD's guitars, especially their 1000 series guitars.
> 
> Overall liking all the new models (including 6's) that LTD has just announced. Just wish they would have announced some new 6's in the H or MH-NT series with passives.


I vote SH-5 Custom and 59' for being the stock duncans. Feels like it would fit "us" as a whole better than a JB.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 21, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> I vote SH-5 Custom and 59' for being the stock duncans. Feels like it would fit "us" as a whole better than a JB.


They are standard on the new Viper-1000

The ESP Guitar Company | 2011 USA Website


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 21, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> They are standard on the new Viper-1000
> 
> The ESP Guitar Company | 2011 USA Website


Would LOVE to see those in an EC-1000 or EC7.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jul 21, 2011)

nostealbucket said:


> Jebus. I hope its not the 24.75 scale.... don't pull a gibson





CYBERSYN said:


> EC-7. WANT.
> 
> 
> Like a motherfucker!





Lukifer said:


> AWWW no way!!!
> 
> I love my EC-1000 I have to have a 7 string EC! Im an EMG dude so win to EMGs for me!!!
> 
> Totally agree though on the 24.75". Would suck, I dont want to have to use a .70 for standard B! But yeah if I forgot to mention I WANT ONE!!





22km Tombstone said:


> Anyone else notice the actual black (not cosmo black) hardware?
> 
> Win.



I agree with all of the above comments about the new EC-7's. And yes, the true black hardware is a major plus!!! The ONLY thing that MIGHT deter me from buying the EC407BK would be that damn 24 3/4" scale IF that's what it is... But I think it's gonna wind up in my collection anyway. It's time I had another Les Paul 7 in the collection, and perfect that it'll be an ESP this time!!! I am souped to see these and can't wait to get one ASAP. And it'll finally be a guitar I won't have to do anything to!!!


----------



## Stoney (Jul 21, 2011)

anyone know if the ec 7 is coming to the UK and what price range will we be looking at?

I would sell my kidney for one of those bad boys.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 21, 2011)

If the MH417 is any indication, then maybe around the same MSRP of 1k US, 700$ US Street.


----------



## project25_01 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think that the EC diapason length will be 24,75. That would be an epic fail for a 7stringer IMO.

Just to clarify what's my opinion:

24,75=Epic Fail
25.5 =probably for Gibson lovers landing on 7stringlandia?
26,5/27=Win
28 (or above)=not for Gibson lovers at all


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 21, 2011)

I love reposting this. From the responses in this topic, it looks like I've, once again, been vindicated.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-you-know-how-esp-ltd-could-make-killing.html


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm more interested in what the guy from GranRodeo is using...


----------



## cyril v (Jul 21, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> there's a mod, that's cheap and easy, that takes an EMG bass housing and covers the Passive Pup, fills the route, and doesn't affect the pickup's performance.
> 
> you could do that, and be able to switch pickups easily enough.



I don't see the issue with the EMG routes, doesn't BKP make covers that could fit? 



Here's your suggestion in action though:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ch/112866-mod-emg-covers-passive-pickups.html


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 21, 2011)

cyril v said:


> I don't see the issue with the EMG routes, doesn't BKP make covers that could fit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No idea. I'm not one of the ones complaining about EMG routes, because I like them. I'm merely offering the mod in suggestion to those that find the routes to be a "deal breaker".


----------



## cyril v (Jul 21, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> No idea. I'm not one of the ones complaining about EMG routes, because I like them. I'm merely offering the mod in suggestion to those that find the routes to be a "deal breaker".



That was another terribly unfunny joke on my part. I definitely understand the issue of passives into EMG routes, they look quite nasty IMO, even with rings. The passives into the EMG-housing looks great though IMO.

Anyways, I happen to like the look of actives... infact I just bought a Lundren M6 with EMG-style housing.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jul 22, 2011)

JUST GOT THE OFFICIAL WORD ON THE EC-407'S!!!

I started calling around to find out the details on these and here's what I got from my nearest GC, which is an authorized ESP dealer:

ESP has a release date of late October/early November for them, and Retail MAP price is gonna be $699!!!

Time to start saving my pennies up, because I am all over it like dead on Elvis!!!


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 22, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> JUST GOT THE OFFICIAL WORD ON THE EC-407'S!!!
> 
> I started calling around to find out the details on these and here's what I got from my nearest GC, which is an authorized ESP dealer:
> 
> ...





Sicarius said:


> *If the MH417 is any indication, then maybe around the same MSRP of 1k US, 700$ US Street.*


I win monies!, if these do well, we might see an EC1007 in 3 or more years -_-


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 22, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> JUST GOT THE OFFICIAL WORD ON THE EC-407'S!!!
> 
> I started calling around to find out the details on these and here's what I got from my nearest GC, which is an authorized ESP dealer:
> 
> ...



That's a good fucking price 

Now please be a short scale


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 22, 2011)

the onyl problem i see here is that EMG HAS TO CHANGE THEIR PICKUP HOUSING DAMNIT

but that's an old can of worms really, nothing we can do about it

i still want one of those 8's


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jul 22, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> That's a good fucking price
> 
> Now please be a short scale



I don't think it is... I think it's gonna be a 25 1/2.



Sepultorture said:


> the onyl problem i see here is that EMG HAS TO CHANGE THEIR PICKUP HOUSING DAMNIT
> 
> but that's an old can of worms really, nothing we can do about it
> 
> i still want one of those 8's



I'm used to the EMG housings by now... I've been using and installing them long enough now that it don't even phase me anymore. Would be better if they would do a new housing like the Phase 1 Blackouts, but we can only hope and wait for that to come about... Hell, look how long it took for them to come out with the SA-7 single coil...


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 22, 2011)

IMO the EX would look better with an in-line headstock and the white EC is HOT but it would be better with passives.


----------



## Shnooze (Jul 22, 2011)

Still no M 7's.


----------



## pearl_07 (Jul 23, 2011)

Shnooze said:


> Still no M 7's.



This. An M 7 with passives would be so amazing!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 23, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> IMO the EX would look better with an in-line headstock and the white EC is HOT but it would be better with passives.


 
Agreed on both counts.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jul 23, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> IMO the EX would look better with an in-line headstock and the white EC is HOT but it would be better with passives.





Shnooze said:


> Still no M 7's.



I agree, I am kinda surprised that there's no new M7's either... 

As for the EX, would be EPIC with the non-revo inline headstock. And make an optional EC407 with passives would have been better too for those that want them. My ONLY gripe with the white one is the black headstock.  But still epic enough to now finally have an EC 7-string!!!


----------



## Gio18 (Jul 23, 2011)

hello flying v 7 string?!? fucking bad ass


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 23, 2011)

pearl_07 said:


> This. An M 7 with passives would be so amazing!



They already made one.







They've just determined that we shouldn't be allowed to buy it in our country.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 23, 2011)

The 7 explorer and V is perfect. Defiantly digging the Explorer alot more


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 23, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They already made one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do it to spite you, Max.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jul 23, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They already made one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To me, that's not really an M series though... The USA staple of an M-series is something like the KH-2 or the M-II. The M-7 shown above is more like a Maverick body with a traditional ESP S/T headstock. I think what some of the guys were referring to as an new M-7 would be something like the older M207's and M307's...

And as for being determined not for sale here in the US, that figures... Like anything, everything good is everywhere BUT the US...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 23, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> To me, that's not really an M series though... The USA staple of an M-series is something like the KH-2 or the M-II. The M-7 shown above is more like a Maverick body with a traditional ESP S/T headstock. I think what some of the guys were referring to as an new M-7 would be something like the older M207's and M307's...
> 
> And as for being determined not for sale here in the US, that figures... Like anything, everything good is everywhere BUT the US...



They asked for an "M 7" not an "MII 7".


----------



## sevenstringj (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not digging these new Schecters ESPs.


----------



## Zorkuus (Jul 23, 2011)

22 frets and a 24.75" scale, on a 7-string?   

Are you trollin' us ESP?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 23, 2011)

Zorkuus said:


> 22 frets and a 24.75" scale, on a 7-string?
> 
> Are you trollin' us ESP?



Nothing wrong with something different. Where's the fun in having 654635468432165 7-strings with the exact same specs. 

I wasn't too interested in these new LTDs until I realized they could be something besides the typical 7-string they've been dishing out for the last decade or so.

This whole "OMGZ NOO 27 SCALZ" attitude thing is one of the reasons most companies haven't given two shits about 7+ stringed instruments for the longest time.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 23, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> To me, that's not really an M series though... The USA staple of an M-series is something like the KH-2 or the M-II. The M-7 shown above is more like a Maverick body with a traditional ESP S/T headstock. I think what some of the guys were referring to as an new M-7 would be something like the older M207's and M307's...
> 
> And as for being determined not for sale here in the US, that figures... Like anything, everything good is everywhere BUT the US...



That being said we still have a good choice of ESPs/ LTDs. They just need to being more models over here. 

I am still loving that new V-7!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 23, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> That being said we still have a good choice of LTDs. They just need to being more models over here.
> 
> I am still loving that new V-7!



Fixed.


----------



## Zorkuus (Jul 23, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This whole "OMGZ NOO 27 SCALZ" attitude thing is one of the reasons most companies haven't given two shits about 7+ stringed instruments for the longest time.


I'm not asking for extended scale specifically. I'd be happy even with just standard scale. But any shorter than that just means very heavy gauge strings and I'm no fan of that.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jul 23, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They asked for an "M 7" not an "MII 7".



 We ARE in the USA after all. So when most of us here in the states say an M 7, we are thinking along the lines of the M207 & M307, NOT a Jap M-1 7... This is why they have so many different lines for different countries. So to us here in the US, that's NOT an M 7... That's a modern-day Maverick 7 in Japan.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 23, 2011)

Zorkuus said:


> I'm not asking for extended scale specifically. I'd be happy even with just standard scale. But any shorter than that just means very heavy gauge strings and I'm no fan of that.



Not really. 

len 25.5"

E .009" PL == 13.13#

len 24.75"

E .009" PL == 12.37#

len 24.75"

E .010" PL == 15.28#

From that you can plainly see that going up a single string gauge has a significantly (roughly three times) more pronounced effect than the reduction of scale by just .75". 

Thus, if you just have to go up a single string size, and you'll have even more tension than if you just used the same strings on a "standard" 25.5" scale.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 23, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> We ARE in the USA after all. So when most of us here in the states say an M 7, we are thinking along the lines of the M207 & M307, NOT a Jap M-1 7... This is why they have so many different lines for different countries. So to us here in the US, that's NOT an M 7... That's a modern-day Maverick 7 in Japan.



Calm down buddy, just call'n hows I see them.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 23, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I hope the ECs are baritone like the custom the guitarist from Lacuna Coil has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boy-yoy-yoy-yoy-yoy-oing!


----------



## haffner1 (Jul 23, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nothing wrong with something different. Where's the fun in having 654635468432165 7-strings with the exact same specs.
> 
> I wasn't too interested in these new LTDs until I realized they could be something besides the typical 7-string they've been dishing out for the last decade or so.
> 
> This whole "OMGZ NOO 27 SCALZ" attitude thing is one of the reasons most companies haven't given two shits about 7+ stringed instruments for the longest time.



+1
I dig the 25 in scale on my ARZ307. I wouldn't even mind if it was all the way down to 24.75. I still haven't gotten around to tuning up to a high A, even though I bought some .008s to try it out. I might have to dish out for those special .007s though. I'm not sure about the tension.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jul 23, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Calm down buddy, just call'n hows I see them.



Not mad, getting angry or bent out of shape... I too just call it as I'm seeing it. It's all good. That particular M-7 just ain't kickin' it for me like the M7's we're used to seeing and having here, that's all.

But like they say: Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Romain (Jul 24, 2011)

I love the EC 407, but 2 big issue for me
- No ebony fretboard
- Scale is probably 25,5

Almost the perfect guitar, damned!


----------



## kris_jammage (Jul 24, 2011)

Couldnt give two farts what scale the EC7 is. Its white, it has 7 strings and its an Eclipse!!!! I have an Ec-1000, its my baby, i tune down to Drop Bb on that with 10-52 gauge strings and its fine. I really dontget all this scale bullshit, a fad i tell ya!


----------



## Curt (Jul 24, 2011)

My only gripe with ESP is their "metal guitar? MUST BE BLACK!!!!!!!1!!!1!1!111" mentality for pretty much all of their 7's and 8's... If any of those new 8's came in white, i'd be on it...


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 26, 2011)

Specs are up for these on the ESP site:

Eclipse:
The ESP Guitar Company | 2011 USA Website

V:
The ESP Guitar Company | 2011 USA Website

Explorer:
The ESP Guitar Company | 2011 USA Website

Looks like they're all 25.5" scale, mahogany body, maple neck, but the Eclipse has a maple top. I'm thinking one of those white Eclipses will be mine as soon as I can find one.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 26, 2011)

I was hoping it'd be a bolt-on but thats okay


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 26, 2011)

So glad the EC is set, and not set through.

I didn't like the set through on my Viper 7, and the 707 bridge sounded terrible.

soo glad these are 81-7 and 707, I have to find a way to get one.


----------



## Dracula2035 (Jul 26, 2011)

The ltd Flying V is calling me. It's just as beautiful as Nergal's signature, except there's no bloody eagle. YES!


----------



## jl-austin (Jul 26, 2011)

Dracula2035 said:


> The ltd Flying V is calling me. It's just as beautiful as Nergal's signature, except there's no bloody eagle. YES!



It looks like it is gonna need a set of these to prevent neck dive.

ebony tuner buttons


----------



## MTech (Aug 23, 2011)

I didn't want to make a new thread so I'm putting this in here....


Everybody seems to say they don't like the guitars always being black...having Rosewood boards instead of ebony/maple...and always having EMG pickups....... If you guys could have ESP put out some models that were fine tuned to what you guys want what would you change to existing models or what would you like to see them build???


----------



## murakami (Aug 23, 2011)

esp ltd really gives out a lot of weight to the ltd series. every year they dish a lot of exotic colors and experiment a lot, but i wish they did that more with the higher end models.

damn, that ec with the custom white emgs looks awesome! if it had a trem i'd go for that! the emg's look cool... but i hate how the 707 sounds in the bridge.


----------



## metalman_ltd (Aug 23, 2011)

An ec7 that's not a custom... about damn time!


----------



## MTech (Aug 23, 2011)

murakami said:


> damn, that ec with the custom white emgs looks awesome! if it had a trem i'd go for that! the emg's look cool... but i hate how the 707 sounds in the bridge.



That's one of the Lacuna Coil guitarists customs, not a production guitar.


----------



## murakami (Aug 23, 2011)

MTech said:


> That's one of the Lacuna Coil guitarists customs, not a production guitar.


 
anything with white emgs i am sure it is a custom


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Aug 23, 2011)

MTech said:


> Everybody seems to say they don't like the guitars always being black...having Rosewood boards instead of ebony/maple...and always having EMG pickups....... If you guys could have ESP put out some models that were fine tuned to what you guys want what would you change to existing models or what would you like to see them build???


More baritones. The SC607B is I'd say 90% in line with what I would want, which is high for a production guitar. The only problems I have with it would be the pickup config (and this really isn't that much of a problem as I never use the neck pickup) and the TOM brige (again not much of a problem). Bridges other then a TOM or Floyd would be nice (Hipshot hardtail like on the SC608). I don't like soapbar pickup routes, it would be nice if they used passives, but I can live with them. I don't mind black and rosewood, but it would be nice to see other woods and colours.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Aug 23, 2011)

MTech said:


> I didn't want to make a new thread so I'm putting this in here....
> 
> 
> Everybody seems to say they don't like the guitars always being black...having Rosewood boards instead of ebony/maple...and always having EMG pickups....... If you guys could have ESP put out some models that were fine tuned to what you guys want what would you change to existing models or what would you like to see them build???



You've pointed out a few issues in that post right there. 

The *REAL* issue that most people have can be resumed as such: _AGILE_. No matter wether you LOVE or HATE Agile guitars the one thing no one can beat is their selection. Different scale lengths, fingerboard lengths/woods/inlays (and now scalloped), neck constructions, bridges, finishes, tops, pups, etc. 

What people *WANT/NEED* is a more Rondo Music approach to guitar models from big name manufacturers. If you buy an Ibanez 7 string guitar ex: S7420 you're getting an S7420, the same S7420 then the one sitting right next to it. If you buy, in this case, an EC-407: it comes in black or white. 
But what if I wanted my EC-407 in see-through Blue? 
What if I wanted an Ebony fretboard? 
What if I wanted a Bolt-on neck? 
Then ESP nicely directs you towards a custom quote which generally makes the price EXPLODE! ​Want an Agile with a Flamed Maple Blue finish?
Sure, what scale length would that be?
28? 
No problem! A Floyd bridge or a fixed bridge?
Then a fixed bridge it is!​Big named brands have a reputation for Build Qualities. ESP/LTDs, Ibanez, Jackson, Gibson/Epiphone, Carvin, etc all have WAY BETTER build qualities then Rondo Music's Agile brand for the same price. BUT they lack their selection and THAT is what customers would like to see. And that is why you will ALWAYS hear complaining when a new model comes out because as picky guitarists we would love to get that nice White EC-407 with a Floyd and an Ebony fretboard .

Just my 2-cents (because 50-cent can't handle guitar OH SNAP!).


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 24, 2011)

Bouillestfu said:


> YAYY AGILE!



It's not that easy for a company the size of ESP/LTD or Ibanez. How many Agiles do you think are made vs. the other companies? The only time you get that many choices from Agile is when Kurt allows custom orders along with regular instruments. It's not like I can go to Rondo's site right now and get a blue flamed Interceptor with a hipshot or floyd and a 28in scale with passives


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 24, 2011)

Bouillestfu said:


> No matter wether you LOVE or HATE Agile guitars the one thing no one can beat is their selection. Different scale lengths, fingerboard lengths/woods/inlays (and now scalloped), neck constructions, bridges, finishes, tops, pups, etc.



They can get away with that because of a few important aspects of their business model:

A) They are a very small operation who sells directly to the customer, thus they don't need to satisfy the needs of an expansive dealer network.

B) They order guitars in relatively very small batches, thus don't work on the same economy of scale as the bigger makers. 



> What people *WANT/NEED* is a more Rondo Music approach to guitar models from big name manufacturers. If you buy an Ibanez 7 string guitar ex: S7420 you're getting an S7420, the same S7420 then the one sitting right next to it. If you buy, in this case, an EC-407: it comes in black or white.​




That's simply impossible at the scale of guitar companies like ESP, Ibanez, Schecter, etc. The reason they're able to provide relatively cheap instruments to the entire world (Agile pretty much shuns overseas buyers) is they order tens of thousands of instruments each year from their OEMs. 



> But what if I wanted my EC-407 in see-through Blue?
> What if I wanted an Ebony fretboard?
> What if I wanted a Bolt-on neck?



If those aspects of a guitar as so important, then get a custom. That's what they're there for. For those who need certain things in an instrument.



> Then ESP nicely directs you towards a custom quote which generally makes the price EXPLODE!



You get what you pay for. Even a standard series ESP, let alone a custom, will be a FAR better investment. While those four digit price tags may look outrageous, it really isn't too hard to swallow when you consider you will be buying an instrument that'll likely last you decades. 



> Want an Agile with a Flamed Maple Blue finish?
> Sure, what scale length would that be?
> 28?
> No problem! A Floyd bridge or a fixed bridge?
> Then a fixed bridge it is!



Once again, thanks to the wonders of being a small, direct order business they can do that without going belly up. 



> Big named brands have a reputation for Build Qualities. ESP/LTDs, Ibanez, Jackson, Gibson/Epiphone, Carvin, etc all have WAY BETTER build qualities then Rondo Music's Agile brand for the same price. BUT they lack their selection and THAT is what customers would like to see. And that is why you will ALWAYS hear complaining when a new model comes out because as picky guitarists we would love to get that nice White EC-407 with a Floyd and an Ebony fretboard



I've noticed over the last several years that guitarists, usually those looking at guitars in the $500 to $1500 price bracket, care more about the specs of the guitar than the quality of the build, materials, hardware, and fretwork.

Honestly, it scares the shit out of me that folks care more about getting a jet black piece of Ebony for the fretboard than having frets properly seated in and polished. 

It's fun getting guitars that you feel are perfectly spec'd to you, it's the same joy as getting a custom. Though, quality will ALWAYS trump the specs at the end of the day. That's what separates a quality instrument from a lump of pretty fire wood.​


----------



## cronux (Aug 24, 2011)

the thing that bothers me about agile (if i can put in my 2 cents  ) is the quality... 

i love the fact that they have good prices, tons of finishes, different body shape, scale length, pickup options at hand but in the end it's all about quality. couple of months back my friend bought a used Agile 8 string for (deep breath) 1250$. (long story)

and finally, when he told me he got it, I took that pricey guitar in my hands and i expected a large boner to be destroying my pants rather soon...
i was disappointed to say the least. It felt like a cheap knock off of a schecter 8 string (witch i tried months before that)... like a mustang with a 1.3 liter engine.

just as MaxOfMetal said for ESP -> an instrument that lasts decades 

on the pics it looked awesome, but in reality it really didn't stand out in pretty much anything. the neck was flat, but had a "loose" feeling like i could bend the neck itself, pickups were muddy, weight distribution was also weird...  

i know that a lot of agile owners are really happy with their guitars and i'm not saying this to piss someone off, this is just my opinion on the guitar i had at hand at that moment. 

i like what's Agile doing but i'm still 50:50 on buying one


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 24, 2011)

Now they need a Forest 7.


----------



## Somnium (Aug 24, 2011)

That EX7 would look sooo much better with a different headstock imo. Those new 8's are pretty cool looking though, although if they're 25.5" I have no interest whatsoever. Well, hopefully they're not lol, I could use a cheapish 8.


----------



## MTech (Aug 24, 2011)

Guys you're getting off topic..... I know what Agile does but as pointed out they order extremely small batches which is what makes that possible for them. Also as pointed out they don't have the same quality as the guitars we're talking about and the ones we're speaking of have to go to thousands of dealers. So again I'm asking you if ESP was to put out certain features/Specs to make the MAJORITY of people happy...what would those specs be/what would you like to see changed/what models would you like to see added??


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 24, 2011)

MTech said:


> Guys you're getting off topic..... I know what Agile does but as pointed out they order extremely small batches which is what makes that possible for them. Also as pointed out they don't have the same quality as the guitars we're talking about and the ones we're speaking of have to go to thousands of dealers. So again I'm asking you if ESP was to put out certain features/Specs to make the MAJORITY of people happy...what would those specs be/what would you like to see changed/what models would you like to see added??



It'd be nice if ESP would bring some of their home and import market models to North America. I'm not saying they should stock all the Guitar Centers and Sam Ashs from sea to sea, but it'd be nice to at least have the option open to authorized dealers. Every time I see a snazzy ESP that's not available here my boner is instantly killed by the nearly doubling in price it'll go through, and all the red tape it'll take getting from say a dealer in Japan to my door. It's not worth it. All I'm asking is they make them available to dealers without a huge bump in price. It certainly is doable. They don't seem to have problems getting certain models to Russia or Australia. 

As far as new models go, aside from a few I'd make some very minor changes to, I think ESP has a pretty good lineup. I just wish North America got some ESP love and not LTD table scraps.


----------



## Gamma362 (Aug 24, 2011)

Only things I would like to see ESP do is:

As MaxofMetal already said make some more shapes and what not available on the US market, It would be nice to have maybe a little more variety in finishes, though that is something I can live without because you can always get it refinished once you buy it. It would also be nice to see ESP versions of guitars that only have LTD variants, and vice versa. I would love to see a LTD version of the SV-II so I could actually afford one. Other than that ESP seems to have a very good line up at the moment.


----------



## jl-austin (Aug 24, 2011)

Bouillestfu said:


> What people *WANT/NEED* is a more Rondo Music approach to guitar models from big name manufacturers. If you buy an Ibanez 7 string guitar ex: S7420 you're getting an S7420, the same S7420 then the one sitting right next to it. If you buy, in this case, an EC-407: it comes in black or white.
> But what if I wanted my EC-407 in see-through Blue? ​




You talk up agile, how many 7 string agiles have you seen in something other than a transparent color (with a VERY fake looking top), oh wait, they come in.... black or white.

Believe it or not, not all of us want our guitars to look like we just bought them at a pawn shop.

As for ESP / LTD, I actually have grown to love the dull black finish (I am unfortunately not a person that is known for having a lot of joy in my life, and the dull black guitars suit that perfectly). I am still very interested in the 7 string EX, or maybe the MH-417.​


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Aug 25, 2011)

MTech said:


> Guys you're getting off topic..... I know what Agile does but as pointed out they order extremely small batches which is what makes that possible for them. Also as pointed out they don't have the same quality as the guitars we're talking about and the ones we're speaking of have to go to thousands of dealers. So again I'm asking you if ESP was to put out certain features/Specs to make the MAJORITY of people happy...what would those specs be/what would you like to see changed/what models would you like to see added??



The only real thing I'd like to see would be an Alex Wade Signature model released of his new Tele 7...  That thing trumps the Carpenter one all day! While an actual ESP & LTD model of it would be nice, doing just an ESP model of it would be nice to see too.





MaxOfMetal said:


> It'd be nice if ESP would bring some of their home and import market models to North America. I'm not saying they should stock all the Guitar Centers and Sam Ashs from sea to sea, but it'd be nice to at least have the option open to authorized dealers. Every time I see a snazzy ESP that's not available here my boner is instantly killed by the nearly doubling in price it'll go through, and all the red tape it'll take getting from say a dealer in Japan to my door. It's not worth it. All I'm asking is they make them available to dealers without a huge bump in price. It certainly is doable. They don't seem to have problems getting certain models to Russia or Australia.
> 
> As far as new models go, aside from a few I'd make some very minor changes to, I think ESP has a pretty good lineup. I just wish North America got some ESP love and not LTD table scraps.



^ This . I agree with Max, and that I too would like to see some of these rare overseas models here in the US also. It sucks that the US has to get stuck with "table scraps" and other models that are a tease that some of us would really like to have are available everywhere and anywhere BUT here... One example of this would be the Stephen Carpenter Stef-T7 in black. Otherwise, I LOVE the new EC407... it's everything I wanted out of the Epiphone Les Paul 7's when I had them but they never made from the factory.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Aug 25, 2011)

I understand how Rondo's buisness model makes this task easier, however I believe all big names could still start having a semi-customs buisness model. Even if it's available only via internet orders. I think people would take advantage of this offer even if the guitar's price is pumped a bit (say a Semi-Custom would be 200-300$ more then the standard model).



MaxOfMetal said:


> It's fun getting guitars that you feel are perfectly spec'd to you, it's the same joy as getting a custom. Though, quality will ALWAYS trump the specs at the end of the day. That's what separates a quality instrument from a lump of pretty fire wood.



Here's the issue though: Why pay a ridiculous price for a slight change in build to the standard build for a custom made? Lets say: you love everything about the EC-407 EXCEPT that you wish you'd have a Canadian Maple Fretboard. Paying the full custom price for a change in fretboard makes it feel a bit outrageous. Sure once you go custom you can nitpick every little issue. But in the end all you REALLY wanted was maple. Wether it was for sound/feel/looks, it feels like being "cheated", because between you and I: It's not worth it. And that's why I (and am pretty sure a few others would agree) would like to start seeing a more "semi-custom" approach to guitar models.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 25, 2011)

Bouillestfu said:


> I understand how Rondo's buisness model makes this task easier, however I believe all big names could still start having a semi-customs buisness model. Even if it's available only via internet orders. I think people would take advantage of this offer even if the guitar's price is pumped a bit (say a Semi-Custom would be 200-300$ more then the standard model).


 
This statement shows quite clearly how much you don't grasp what it takes to make a production electric guitar, and price it in the sub $2k range. I don't mean that as an offense, because frankly, a lot of people don't really understand it. 





> Here's the issue though: Why pay a ridiculous price for a slight change in build to the standard build for a custom made? Lets say: you love everything about the EC-407 EXCEPT that you wish you'd have a Canadian Maple Fretboard. Paying the full custom price for a change in fretboard makes it feel a bit outrageous. Sure once you go custom you can nitpick every little issue. But in the end all you REALLY wanted was maple. Wether it was for sound/feel/looks, it feels like being "cheated", because between you and I: It's not worth it. And that's why I (and am pretty sure a few others would agree) would like to start seeing a more "semi-custom" approach to guitar models.


 
You're wrongly assuming that the custom will vary only in the wood of the fretboard. It doesn't seem like you're taking into account that literally every single aspect of the guitar, from the quality of timber and hardware, to the quality of pots and switch will be lightyears ahead of the stock 400 series EC. 

Not saying that those guitar, 400 series LTDs, are bad, but they're pretty cheap for a reason.


----------



## german7 (Aug 25, 2011)

yeahhhh!! since a see the Lacuna coil guitarrist I ever want a 7 string Eclipse , but with white EMG looks better


----------



## Miek (Aug 25, 2011)

I want one of those EC-407s...but I want a Pheonix 7 even more.


----------



## cronux (Aug 26, 2011)

if i ever get my hands on the new ex-307 i will do this to it (SD Blackout included):


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 26, 2011)

Has anyone seen anything about any of these models coming out as lefties?


----------



## VILARIKA (Aug 27, 2011)

Do you guys know why they chose to use that headstock? I'd definetly be more interested if it was the traditional ESP headstock..


----------



## misingonestring (Aug 28, 2011)

Lern2swim said:


> Has anyone seen anything about any of these models coming out as lefties?


 
I guarantee you thats never gonna happen.


----------



## Sicarius (Aug 28, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It'd be nice if ESP would bring some of their home and import market models to North America. I'm not saying they should stock all the Guitar Centers and Sam Ashs from sea to sea, but it'd be nice to at least have the option open to authorized dealers. Every time I see a snazzy ESP that's not available here my boner is instantly killed by the nearly doubling in price it'll go through, and all the red tape it'll take getting from say a dealer in Japan to my door. It's not worth it. All I'm asking is they make them available to dealers without a huge bump in price. It certainly is doable. They don't seem to have problems getting certain models to Russia or Australia.
> 
> As far as new models go, aside from a few I'd make some very minor changes to, I think ESP has a pretty good lineup. I just wish North America got some ESP love and not LTD table scraps.



Exactly. I really want to be able to get some of their Signature models here. I've posted a few times on their facebook page about finally offering the Dir en Grey signatures here in the states, as their popularity has gotten bigger and bigger, and their concerts are always packed. Even if they offered one or two of the Edwards guitars at a show, that'd be great, but I don't see it happening. 

Aside from general specs? I'd love to see the EX-7 with 24 Frets. maybe some other colors, but I'm fine with black or white. I'd also like to see an LTD version of the MII, bolt on and neck through with the maple fret board, with a hardtail, either TOM strings through, or Stop Tail, or even a hipshot. 

While it's a lot to ask for, I think it's doable.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 28, 2011)

misingonestring said:


> I guarantee you thats never gonna happen.



Really? There's a fair amount of LTDs with lefty versions.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 28, 2011)

I dig the EC7 so much!!!


----------



## MTech (Aug 30, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This statement shows quite clearly how much you don't grasp what it takes to make a production electric guitar, and price it in the sub $2k range. I don't mean that as an offense, because frankly, a lot of people don't really understand it.



He's not entirely off though....think about how ESP does small batches for big shops like DCGL or BMusic.... They might get a dozen FUll THickness or something of that nature...for instance the lefty Horizon NT7....



Lern2swim said:


> Has anyone seen anything about any of these models coming out as lefties?


The only lefty 7 is the SC-207



Lern2swim said:


> Really? There's a fair amount of LTDs with lefty versions.



Currently they only have 2....


----------



## cronux (Aug 31, 2011)

i've seen somewhere on yahoo answers that the new explorer and v's will run at about 1.000-1.200$... some dude said that he talked to a esp dealer or something like that. 5min after i've read that the post was removed by the moderator 

i've asked ESP/LTD guitar on facebook about the pricing and the answer is every time the same -> "ask your ESP/LTD dealer" 

my dealer doesn't know s*it cause the people from ESP/LTD won't answer that question even if you're the official dealer for those damn guitars 
for europe the HEX7 runs at about 1.075 or let's say... 1.500$

if those new v's and exp's go above the 1.000$ mark there will be blood...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 31, 2011)

MTech said:


> He's not entirely off though....think about how ESP does small batches for big shops like DCGL or BMusic.... They might get a dozen FUll THickness or something of that nature...for instance the lefty Horizon NT7....



There is a HUGE, nearly immeasurable, difference between having a dealer order a batch of guitars priced above a certain level that are made in-house, and custom ordering a single, significantly cheaper instrument made by a third party without a dealer.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 31, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I hope the ECs are baritone like the custom the guitarist from Lacuna Coil has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boi-oi-oi-oi-oi-oing!


----------



## monkeywrench (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice wonder what the cost is going to be


----------



## MTech (Aug 31, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There is a HUGE, nearly immeasurable, difference between having a dealer order a batch of guitars priced above a certain level that are made in-house, and custom ordering a single, significantly cheaper instrument made by a third party without a dealer.



You lost me there
I was stating whole Rondo does smaller batches to give all the options of people it's similar when ESP does small batches for dealers (except usually those dealers order a handful not say 300) so technically speaking if people would answer what I asked on here in the first place maybe we could see at the very least a small batch with set features we would all like to see if not some model changes/new model releases........


----------



## Sicarius (Aug 31, 2011)

MTech said:


> You lost me there
> I was stating whole Rondo does smaller batches to give all the options of people it's similar when ESP does small batches for dealers (except usually those dealers order a handful not say 300) so technically speaking if people would answer what I asked on here in the first place maybe we could see at the very least a small batch with set features we would all like to see if not some model changes/new model releases........


You missed the point.

The differences he's talking about are in build and wood quality. A cheap Rondo is cheap because it's made from cheap wood, with decent enough quality control. The same reason why 400 and below LTD guitars are cheap.

When a shop special orders a batch of guitars, they're paying a premium price, there's a special run going on right now in the Dealer's section.

Each of those guitars is nearly about $500 more than the regular production Standard Series model. 

They're not going to take an LTD 400 guitar, and customize it for you. IF you want that EC407 with a maple board so bad, you're going to have to pay a luthier to replace it, at whatever cost he thinks is good enough for him. 

tl;dr: ESP custom order for ESP Standard Series = High Priced because of quality of parts and timber, and name.
Rondo semi-custom of regular Agile = low cost because of relative quality of parts and timber.


----------



## MTech (Aug 31, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> The differences he's talking about are in build and wood quality.



Yea quality is night and day... I thought you meant possibility of them doing it all together... but we got off track here... what do you guys wanna see?!?


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 1, 2011)

MTech said:


> The only lefty 7 is the SC-207



Well, these are new models. So... if they were coming out in lefty, they wouldn't have been out in lefty already... since they're new. 





MTech said:


> Currently they only have 2....



Actually there's at least 14. (go take a look at adirondackguitar.com)


----------



## MTech (Sep 1, 2011)

Lern2swim said:


> Well, these are new models. So... if they were coming out in lefty, they wouldn't have been out in lefty already... since they're new. Actually there's at least 14. (go take a look at adirondackguitar.com)


There's only 2 current ones and that's directly from ESP....you sent a list of 6's which I wasn't talking about and ltd-50's...only 10year olds just starting to play use those.
Some big stores etc might get special runs made for them but as far as normal production goes there's a whole two... (trust me I was trying to find a 7 or an 8 for my friend so he didn't have to get some goofy cheap off brand just because he wants a lefty and doesn't want to spend a fortune on a custom.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 1, 2011)

For fuck sake, when will ESP realize that the model ID on the 12th fret is just FUCKING RETARDED.

Just sayin'...


----------



## clockworksam (Sep 1, 2011)

Terminus1993 said:


> There isn't any specs on them FB page.
> It's such a shame the EX-307 has got only 22 frets, EMG and that headstock...
> 
> But there is a pic of some new 8 string




These have made my day better. sound must be tiiiight


----------



## Somnium (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn, looks like the 8's have a 25.5" scale. So much for that I guess.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 3, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> Exactly. I really want to be able to get some of their Signature models here.* I've posted a few times on their facebook page about finally offering the Dir en Grey signatures here in the states*, as their popularity has gotten bigger and bigger, and their concerts are always packed. Even if they offered one or two of the Edwards guitars at a show, that'd be great, but I don't see it happening.



Just get them world wide.. Dir En Grey aren't really unknown in Europe either, they're easily the biggest Japanese band over here. I don't know what the scene looks like in Africa or the rest of Asia, but I bet they're pretty recognized, I know they are in South America.
And I would do dirty things to get my hands on a Die signature guitar. Preferably not the ESP, because then I would have to prostitute myself


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Nov 14, 2011)

In case some of you didn't see it in the other thread, the official first batch of the EC407's is shipping out on the 22nd. My dealer and ESP have officially confirmed and solidified the date as of last week. 

Shipping from CA in T minus 8 days, and about a week to get from CA to NJ... GAS'ing in the worst way right now...


----------



## craigny (Nov 15, 2011)

Love the V's...awesome!


----------



## nathanwessel (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sigh* still EMGs


----------



## Wookieslayer (Nov 18, 2011)

Can't find the EX-307 anywhere... except on the ESP site.

Edit: nvm... it's on SamAsh for 750..


----------



## Stealthtastic (Nov 18, 2011)

Kinda digging that v


----------



## op1e (Nov 19, 2011)

Brown fretboards everywhere, make it stop! The white EC will be mine. Headstock painted white and darkened fretboard within minutes of delivery.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Nov 20, 2011)

op1e said:


> Brown fretboards everywhere, make it stop! The white EC will be mine. Headstock painted white and darkened fretboard within minutes of delivery.



Did you order yours yet??? As of Tuesday, mine should be about a week and a half AT MOST before I see mine...


----------



## daos_27 (Jan 29, 2012)

clockworksam said:


> These have made my day better. sound must be tiiiight


 
Haha - Tight is the exact opposite of what they will be with those 25.5" scales. Even the 26.5" scale is flubby, loose and muddy on an 8 string. If you tune up a half step you will be right but your strings will be too tight and you will snap a few strings.


----------



## thebunfather (Aug 19, 2012)

I know this thread is bordering on ancient history, but does anyone know of a case (other than the ESP case) that will work for the ex307?


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Aug 20, 2012)

thebunfather said:


> I know this thread is bordering on ancient history, but does anyone know of a case (other than the ESP case) that will work for the ex307?


 Any case form fitted for an explorer guitar should work. Only issue I foresee is the width of the neck.
Might as well just get the ESP case


----------

